# Recent 29er HT with rack and fender mounts



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I am looking for a recent Large 29er HT frame with rack and fender mounts. I currently use a Trek Xcaliber 6 frame and rigid fork but it is a touch too small and I will be handing it down to my son. This bike will be used for roads and bike paths in bad weather, commuting, some bike-packing. I am interested in MTB frames, not drop bar frames. Any suggestions on what frames to look at?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

How recent is recent? Price range? As a place to start, check out the Jamis DragonSlayer (came as 27.5+, but fits at least 29x2.4), Salsa Timberjack, Surly Karate Monkey (also 27.5+ that accommodates 29) or Surly Krampus (29+). The DragonSlayer was replaced by the more aggressive Dragon this year, but the rest are still available in current year models.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

The Marin Pine Mountain house all the mounts you will ever need. I've been looking at one for a possible trail hardtail and light bike packing rig.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Recent as in within the last 5 or so years. Just want to be able to find a new/used frame in decent shape. Price range is in the $500 ball park.

Forgot to mention 135QR or 142mm rear dropouts.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

For 142mm rear and rack mounts, Karate Monkey sounds like something you might want to look at.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Kona Unit X also meets your requirement.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Bombtrack Cale also has rear rack support & comes in both aluminum & steel versions. It can also fit 27.5+ & 29x2.4(3.0 or the rigid bikepacking fork).


----------

